# Ravel's Boléro and House Work



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

The prize for writing the greatest piece of music to clean your house to goes to Ravel. Am I the only one who finds this piece to be the perfect compliment to any menial task which must be performed?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Music doesn't go with my menial tasks. I prefer science podcasts for that. If I listened to Bolero I'm afraid I'd zone out and go at my natural puttering pace. Bolero, along with Kilar's Exodus, is great for a leisurely bike ride on the greenway however.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I think I've mentioned this before, but I always used to completely clean and re-set-up my fish tank to the sound of Respighi's _Ancient Airs and Dances_, a very lovely piece of music, by the way.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I prefer Johan Strauss waltzes whilst cleaning up, makes me more happy :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If I could get all my chores done in the time it takes to play _Bolero_ then I'd be delighted.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Any Bruckner scherzo on 'loop' play will do to accompany a walk (I don't need externally supplied music for this!)


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Mrs Johnson doesn't like Ravel.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The final movement of Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik gets me sweeping fast. The Ravel, maybe if I wanted to sweep in slow motion.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

hpowders said:


> The final movement of Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik gets me sweeping fast. The Ravel, maybe if I wanted to sweep in slow motion.


I'll try it out the next time I sweep. Do you have any suggestions for making the bed? Cleaning the toilet?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> I'll try it out the next time I sweep. Do you have any suggestions for making the bed? *Cleaning the toilet?*


I'd suggest something fast, brief and violently abrasive (now, why does the first movement of Webern's 5 Movements, Op. 5 come to mind here?)


----------



## drnlaw (Jan 27, 2016)

Almost strictly opera while doing household or lawn chores that don't require the use of much of my brain.


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

Beethoven's Seventh Final Movement - destroy the pillows and let the house work go to hell!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I love Ravel, but nope......Wagner Overtures. The perfect antidote to Housework!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

It's 15 minutes and from around the 10th minute it's the Violinists turn, then it becomes very loud with brass... like it says your time is almost up to finish your work!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Unfortunately my house usually needs a bit more than 15 minutes...I have a 15 year old daughter. God forgive me!


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Badinerie said:


> Unfortunately my house usually needs a bit more than 15 minutes...I have a 15 year old daughter. God forgive me!


I just repeat the damn thing until all menial work is done.


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I prefer Johan Strauss waltzes whilst cleaning up, makes me more happy :lol:


Be careful about accidentally going in circles with the vacuum cleaner during waltzes.....


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Kivimees said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try it out the next time I sweep. Do you have any suggestions for making the bed? Cleaning the toilet?
> ...


Beethoven's "Rage Over a Lost Penny"









View attachment 81786


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Whenever my toilet clogs up, I love listening to Wagner while I work the plunger


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> Mrs Johnson doesn't like Ravel.


Got a nice bit of sexism under the radar there!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> Got a nice bit of sexism under the radar there!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Richard Strauss' _Sinfonia Domestica_?!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Groan! ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

If I'm playing music while house cleaning, I soon forget about the cleaning and concentrate fully on the music. TV cable news is the route I take when cleaning.


----------

